# Outdoor Speaker Runs



## mayhem (Apr 13, 2010)

Tired of cranking the hell out of the stereo to get anything outside, so I figured I should probably wire up a set of outdoor speakers and take advantage of the B output jacks on the receiver. Spekaers will be mounted up high under the corner eaves on either end of the front of the house (pictured below). Stereo is about 12' up the inside right hand wall and is a first floor installation, distance across the front wall is about 30'. Listening to radio, ipod, CD...basic stuff.

Looking for advice on the best way to do this. Do I need to purchase a specific type of wire thats rated for outdoor use or is convetional speaker wire sufficient? Since it'll be a relatively long run (longer run will be upwards of 50' I estimate), should I use heavier wire like 10-12 gauge to reduce the current drop?

My thoughts on the run are to go through the floor to the basement, run across the ceiling and exit through the sill, then go up between the deck and the house right at the door frame on the right side so I can keep the wire hidden. The other speaker wire will be run between the deck and the house and go up at the far end door frame. Or should I actually install an outdoor rated set of speaker jacks and then run the wires from there? The holes through the sill will of course be sealed up and weatherproofed once I've got the wires where they need to be. Ideas? Criticism?

Stereo is a Denon AVR-1403. 75w/ch. Nothing too fancy, but adequate...hope to finish repairing my AVR-4800 and swap it out for a bit more punch. Speakers are generic indoor/outdoor rated speakers that I got for free for completing a group of online surveys.


----------



## Mtgrooves (Dec 14, 2009)

As far as the gauge of wire at our shop we use 14 gauge for anything under 100 ft in length. Have you thought about putting in a outdoor volume control, so you that you don't have to run back and forth? They really are not very expensive just make sure you get one that is rated for at least 100 watts. We use Elan and Speaker Craft at our shop.


----------



## mayhem (Apr 13, 2010)

How does an outdoor volume control work? Just a pot that runs inline on speaker lines? It doesn't interface with the receiver volume control, right?

Its an excellent idea.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Beautiful place.

Parts express has a ton of outdoor stuff. Outdoor speakers and all the fixins.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Might want to put them in the logs where they cross on the corners of the house [ to get them at ear level ]

In b"tween the 3rd and 4th logs from the bottom.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm jealous! And I second Parts Express. They should have everything you need. Give them a call and I'm sure they can answer all your questions.


----------



## mayhem (Apr 13, 2010)

MarkZ said:


> Beautiful place.


Thanks. Customized Lincoln Logs Valcour Island plan. Had the kit assembled by a licensed builder and have spent the last 7 years doing all the finish work myself. The room behind those windows is one humongous open space...26' ceilings.

This shot was from 2 years ago, the dormer is stained now and the deck is getting stripped and restained this summer. My wife did it the first time around, she bought the stain and everything, god bless her. She didn't realize that it was a base stain and needed to be pigmented, so unfortunately it came out freaking orange and she decided to not stop. Oh well, keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## mayhem (Apr 13, 2010)

a$$hole said:


> Might want to put them in the logs where they cross on the corners of the house [ to get them at ear level ]


The speakers are kind of odd, they're outdoor speakers, but the box specifically says they're not waterproof so I can't put them down that low. If I nestle them up in those corners, they'll be dry in all but the most horizontal of rainstorms. Good imaging is less important to me than low maintenance and better overall coverage.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

So, instead of the hassle and cost of running to your existing receiver, eh not buy an inexpensive one for just outside? That way you have volume and source adjusting capability (within a reasonable distance). I have two complete systems in my house and looked toward doing exactly as you are..... Then thought of the cheap receiver. Worked out great!


----------



## mayhem (Apr 13, 2010)

^^ Not a bad idea. Can you share what you did for your setup? Is the entire system outdoors?

If I get my AVR-4800 operational I'll have a full spare receiver in the AVR-1403, so it then becomes a matter of weatherizing, layout and control.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Weather for me was easy. The speakers are up high under a deck. The receiver is tucked way back under the deck and very shelterEd. My only concern is rodents, but there are more/other things tastier.... Like the neighbors dog food


----------

